# Racing Homers,best lines for distances?



## Grizz (Jul 24, 2004)

What are the best lines for distance flying,and the best lines for short/middle distances? Thanks


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

That can very. Jan Ardens , is one of many distance birds. janssens is a short and med distance bird. But there are several old familys ANd even morris gordans and trentons. Which are american strains do well at the distance. See what is flying well in your area. From the different flyers. And remember you need a tough weather bird to go it in the hard races too.


----------



## harni (Oct 6, 2004)

In Europe we thinking that for short and iddle distance the best are cross of meulemans and janssen... And I have few of this birds... and I must tell ypu that they are very good...


----------



## Grizzled (Oct 21, 2004)

Most strains these days are combinations of strains of yesterday. A couple of good long distance strains are and were Trenton and Sion. These families are old established lines and if properly preserved will produce some potential where long distance flying is concerned. For short to middle, you can't beat a Janssen or a Janssen based family.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Grizz said:


> What are the best lines for distance flying,and the best lines for short/middle distances? Thanks


Long distance vs Short distance may be a somewhat relative term. Are you talking about one day long distance or those that require two or more days ? I dare say in a majority of cases, birds which are said to be of a certain strain, would not be recognized by the orginal master whose name has been attached to the strain. Take the Janssen for example, how many generations removed is the typical bird, from what the brothers bred ? How many different flyers have imparted their own stamp on the strain ? My advice, is forget the label, and go to the top flyers in your combine who are winning at the long distance, and/or short distance. I have given up on having various lines for short, middle and long. I try to produce an all distance family. Hope my two cents, was of help.


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Grizz said:


> What are the best lines for distance flying,and the best lines for short/middle distances? Thanks


If a person could find active racing straight Havenith Strain USA born & raced? I think they were the best of the 500mi. to 600mi. on the day of toss. The problem is finding these since the invasion of the money 200-350 mi. races that seems to have taken over the sport causing us to obtain the Sprint type birds with probably less homing ability & more Sight flying that causes many more loss's.. Few Trentons were ever a super long distance Day Bird strain. Just my observation over the yrs. Just my opinon... Happy


----------

